# Is this safe? Rimless tank not sitting flush on DIY stand



## Akiles (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm preparing to start my first tank. It's a 30G rimless tank made by Hagen. I just completed the stand which I made according to these plans (https://cflas.org/2014/03/03/build-your-own-aquarium-stand/) but now I'm worried as there appears to be a warp in the wood and when I sit the tank on it, it isn't flush in all 4 corners. Infact, only flush on the two right hand side corners. It picks up slightly near the middle and I can slide a playing card easily basically throughout most of the left side. The stand itself is level, the floor is level, it appears to be a warp in the plywood or slightly off with the 2x4s altogether.

Now this freaked me out and I read a bunch of threads mainly on reefland where guys are really fretting over this, however most of them are talking about large tanks, 100g +. My tank is only 30 gallons. I know I'd be taking a risk but am I on the safe side with only a 30 gallon? I really can't build a new stand from scratch at this point. It's taken me a month to get that done because I live in an apartment and had to do it at a friend's on his schedule.

Any other fixes? Should I try sanding the top to try and level it out? Or can I just hope the tank settles once I fill it with water? Are shims under the tank itself an option? I've heard that's not good. Feeling a little dejected right now... Please help!

Here are a couple pictures:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hi...9_10160703371445157_1140625356835782656_n.jpg

https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hi...8_10160703374625157_8887276316068413440_n.jpg

Thanks.

PS: Here's a full tank + stand shot just for some context : https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/22189/3416276/Eds1gp5LzKwTvb4/20180428_001354.jpg


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Go to Home Depot or Rona and buy a piece of blue or pink close cell 1/2" or 3/4" rigid styrofoam board and place it between the tank and the stand to take up any deflection of the tank when it's filled with water, without it is far too risky on a surface that is uneven. 30 gallons of water on the floor is not a pretty site , better to be safe, I've always used it under all my tanks over the years and never had a problem, here's an example showing the use of the foam board under one of my spec 5 tanks. hope this helps


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I always put a piece of carpet under my tanks.


----------



## Akiles (Apr 24, 2018)

Carpet eh? Haven't heard that one before. Was actually thinking of putting in a yoga mat type material. But I think I'll go with the tried and tested styrofoam. Pity it's so ugly though. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You can dress up the Styrofoam edges, so it doesn't look as bad.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I use that "rubber runner" product from Home Depot . . . purchased by the foot (from a bulk roll at a width of 27). For leveling, it has "give" similar to that of styrofoam. Condensation under the tank - between the glass bottom and rubber - has never been a problem. And, even if it were, the material is waterproof (unlike most carpeting). I also have a thin piece of cotton under the rubber mat so that the runner does not come in direct contact with the painted wood finish of the cabinet holding the tank (in case there were some reaction between the paint and the rubber).

Two years and counting . . . with no issues.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Akiles said:


> Carpet eh? Haven't heard that one before. Was actually thinking of putting in a yoga mat type material. But I think I'll go with the tried and tested styrofoam. Pity it's so ugly though. Thanks for the help!


As Tom says you can dress it up on the edges, I've used latex paint which seemed to work ok on the foam.


----------

